# EVGA 9800GTX+ OC Maximum?



## SkunkTheRipper (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok, so as the title says that is what I'm working with.



> One of the most stunning facts for the GTX+ however was the flexibility in overclocking. I means seriously, this was the real deal for sure, we boosted the already impressive 728 core, 1836 shader and 2200 MHz clock frequencies pretty easily towards an amazing 860 MHz on the core, 2133 on the shader domain and 2490 MHz on the memory. That instantly will add another 15-20% performance towards your framerate. So tweaking wise this also is a very interesting product. Though in all fairness .. overclocking results can differ per batch and board partner.


-3dguru.com 9800GTX+ review

So far, using Furmark, I've successfully OCed GPU core from 738 to 790mhz / shader core linked,

And memory core from 1100 to 1215.

No artifacts at 79C in Furmark, which my GFX card would probably never reach that amount anyways playing GTA4, Crysis, COD - WaW


All I'm wondering, is it because 3dguru used a PVN 9800GTX+ that they can OC more?

Does it have to do with any other hardware? I have a 3.0GHZ Dual Core at 3.4ghz, and 2x1024 sticks of Corsair gaming RAM.

Any ideas?


----------



## Charp (Mar 31, 2008)

The quote kinda says it all. It depends on the particular card and your overall system. Your system sounds pretty good, but if you want more help you should post more specific specs. CPU brand and model. Motherboard brand and model, etc...


----------



## SkunkTheRipper (Feb 1, 2009)

Corsair 750W Powersupply
Wolfdale E8400 3.0ghz duo core (OCed to 3.4ghz default voltage runs great)
Corsair XMS 2x1024 RAM at 800mhz 5-5-5-12
80gig harddrive(getting a new one)
Pioneer DVD-ROM/RW

Heh.... A friend of mine told me that my other specs we're fine.


Do you think that EVGA 9800GTX+ voltages are set lower by default than other 9800GTX+ cards?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you must be careful you are not spinning your tires for nothing ............ there is a trick to reading and interpreting reviews .......... I would "guess" and say by their comment that overclock results may vary by individual to mean ......... their sample was a hand picked individual by the manufacturer which was known to run faster than the average card you will buy ........... this is somewhat common ....... no manufacturer wants to risk a dud getting reviewed .........

*QUOTE:* "Though in all fairness .. overclocking results can differ per batch and board partner."

some manufacturer's will take this one step further and provide "engineering samples" to reviewers ........... these are deliberately better made / tested / hand picked "individuals" >>>> my take is thats sleasy !

the real reviews to pay devout attention to are the ones where they say they bought one from store inventory ........ those type of reviews perk my ears up and really make me pay attention !

next ......make sure you are not chasing synthetic bench marks .......... those rarely translate into real worl performance improvements .......... when you overclock anything make sure it increases your game frame rates .......... if NOT then return the settings to the level which makes it easiest to survive for your hardware ........

do any of your games stutter or lag ......... do you see any signs at all of a gaming level defect which you wish to improve ........... if not ........ you are chasing your tail

I have found most any decent system (which you have) will out perform the requirements of most any game .............. how is your gaming experience at the 1600 resolution ?


----------



## SkunkTheRipper (Feb 1, 2009)

I really have no problems with the system, outside of the fact that the latest nVidia drivers cause my card to artifact and shut down my system when overclocking.

I just pulled back to 182.1, I was running a beta driver, which hopefully was the cause of the problems.


Anyways, the expierence is wonderful! Crysis stays steady at 40-45FPS, and during the most intense scenes it won't duck below 30FPS.

You could say I'm just zealous and want the most out of something =P But I know my limits.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

those are decent crysis numbers


----------

